# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  wrote

## Anastasiay

Hello! My name is Anastasiay. I am 26 yers old. I am from Moskow.I want to find friends from Great Britain and other English-speaking countries to improve my English and to become good friends! I study English and it need me for my work very much. I’m an economist of Insurance Company.Certainly, i can help you, if youb study Russian and want to improve it. Please, write me on my e-mail: aponkratova@mail.ru   ::

----------

